# Persian: as long as it doesn't lead to gambling



## seitt

Greetings,

In the film, a man in authority says, “There's nothing wrong with betting as long as it doesn't lead to gambling.” As you know, people can say “I bet you” without actually having any intention of putting money on – it's just a form of friendly argument.

His words:
شرطبندی به تنهایی ایرادی نداره .....

Unfortunately, I didn't catch the rest. Please could you help?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## eli7

Yes, you can say I bet you, when there is no money!
شرط می بندم طرف از اون خلاف هاست
شرط می بندم این دفعه دیگه بهم جواب مثبت می ده.

You just say your idea or impression about something, but you are sure of what you say. You use شرط می بندم for emphasis.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - so how might we translate the sentence “There's nothing wrong with betting as long as it doesn't lead to gambling.”?

Btw, what does از اون خلاف هاست mean, please?


----------



## seitt

A slight rephrasal of my question:
What does از اون خلاف هاست mean, and how is خلاف pronounced, please?


----------



## aisha93

seitt said:


> A slight rephrasal of my question:
> What does از اون خلاف هاست mean, and how is خلاف pronounced, please?



It means: opponent/rival/adversary/antagonist...etc. In Persian: خلاف خلاف . [ خ َل ْلا ] (ع  ص ) ستیزه جوی . جنگجو. خصیم . 

As you can see, it is pronounced (khal-laf), in the same (rhythm وزن) as (al-laf الاف) which I believe means: idle/unemployed.  

Note:  although this word is formed from the Arabic word (خالف = to be in  contrary to, disagree, infringe, dissent) but the word (khal-laf) itself  doesn't exist in Arabic! It think it is a coinage in Persian.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> so how might we translate the sentence “There's nothing wrong with betting as long as it doesn't lead to gambling.”?(...)


Yes that is a right translation for شرط‌بندي به تنهايي ايرادي نداره



seitt said:


> (...)Btw, what does از اون خلاف هاست mean, please?



از اون = so ...; a real....indeed
خلاف = i1. minor offence 2. Opposite 3. contrary 4. inadmissible

از اون خلاف‌هاست = از اون آدم‌هاي واقعا خلاف است = [s]he is a real minor offence indeed = [s]he is the end of minor offences = [s]he is so minor offence.

از اون بددهن‌ها است = [s]he is so scurrilous.
از اون بچّه تيزها است= [s]he is so cleaver
از اون تنبل‌ها است= [s]he is so lazy


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - I see, از اون خلاف هاست is simply an emphatic way of saying خلاف است, isn't it?

As for the translation of خلاف, if it's an abbreviation of خلافکار it's perhaps best translated as 'petty crim' ('crim' being a slangy way of shortening the word 'criminal' - 'petty' simply means that we are talking about a minor offender here - otherwise you would just say 'crim').


----------



## darush

seitt said:


> As for the translation of خلاف, if it's an abbreviation of خلافکار it's perhaps best translated as 'petty crim' ('crim' being a slangy way of shortening the word 'criminal' - 'petty' simply means that we are talking about a minor offender here - otherwise you would just say 'crim').


yes, you are right, excellent!
خلافکار: Person who does illegal jobs, or as you said 'petty crim'; (in my opoinion it doesn't cover crimes like murder, for example)


> از اون خلاف هاست is simply an emphatic way of saying خلاف است, isn't it?


exactly


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome my dear friend.



> I see, از اون خلاف هاست is simply an emphatic way of saying خلاف است, isn't it?


Yes, it is. Albeit it will be very better if you say "it is simply an emphatic way of saying آدم خلافي است". When you simply say "خلاف است" any native Persian will take the meaning of "it is inadmissible" from it.



> As for the translation of خلاف, if it's an abbreviation of خلافکار it's  perhaps best translated as 'petty crim' ('crim' being a slangy way of  shortening the word 'criminal' - 'petty' simply means that we are  talking about a minor offender here - otherwise you would just say  'crim').



First of all, خلاف is a noun and خلافكار is an adjective. So خلاف  is not an abbreviation, but a stand alone word. Albeit I think we can use "petty crim" too. In Persian, خلاف is used for كار ناشايست يا خلاف قانوني كه مجازات آن صرفا مبلغ كمي جريمه يا مجازاتي جزئي است. For example if you pass the road when the traffic light is red, that is a خلاف. Can we use "petty crim" for it?


----------



## darush

یارو خلافه is an abbreviation of یارو خلافکاره


----------



## darush

> As you can see, it is pronounced (khal-laf), in the same (rhythm وزن) as (al-laf الاف) which I believe means: idle/unemployed.


No, it is pronounced/khalaaf/.
علاف /allaaf/: idle/unemployed


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - to answer Searcher 123's points, I'd like to say this: if we are talking about a person who does something wrong the word is 'offender' and if we're talking about a bad deed the word is 'offence'.

If we're talking about something as relatively insignificant as crossing the road when the pedestrian crossing is showing a red light (please note corrections), even 'petty crim' is too strong. In the written language you would say 'minor offence' for the deed and 'minor offender' for the person who does the deed.

But in the spoken language you'd be most likely to use something jocular such as 'naughty boy/girl' for the offender and 'something naughty' for the offence imho. Sadly, there is so much serious crime in the West that people tend to laugh such things to scorn, which they shouldn't really, as severe injury and loss of life can result.


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much. Very informative indeed and thank for corrections too.

So as I guessed, "petty crim" is not a good equivalent for خلاف and my equivalent was an accurate one. Just my rpoblem was using "minor offence" instead of "minor offender".  Am I right?


----------



## marrish

darush said:


> No, it is pronounced/khalaaf/.


I'm just curious if it is perhaps also pronounced _khelaaf_?


----------



## seitt

> Just my problem was using "minor offence" instead of "minor offender". Am I right?


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## darush

marrish said:


> I'm just curious if it is perhaps also pronounced _khelaaf_?


Yes.


----------

